# Galveston Surf "The magic Touch"



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

The day started rough. Got off work at 1:30. Went home grabbed my gear. Headed to the bait shop to grab some live bait. Get there and find out I left my aerator!!!! F**k!! Head to Jamaica beach to grab them. Only to find out they aren't working. FML! Go to Walmart and they have one aerator on the shelf. Get back to the bait shop and the **** thing doesn't work!! It's just not meant to be. So I said screw it. The trout will be there. I had my heavy tackle out so met up with my buddy who was already fishing water was in great shape.








Borrow a whiting from buddy walk to the second bar and cast it. As I'm walking back the reel takes off in my had. I let it run a sec and set the hook. Landed this beauty of a bull red.








About 45 minutes go by and I catch a few pup sharks and sand trout throwing soft plastics. Bait my squidder up with a whole sand trout and cast it in the third gut. Action slows and me and my buddy have a beer and start talkin bout how we haven't caught a decent shark over six foot from the sand all summer. We walk over to my casted rod and I tug on the line to test the drag. And right when I touch it the line goes slack. We look up and see massive Commotion on top of the water. Then a nice size shark breaches the surface and Flys 4 foot in the air then my rod bows over and drag stars screaming. After a nice tug of war I finally win and reel in this 6'5 blacktip.







I CPR him and it swam off to be caught again. Ended up catching one more bull red 38" before we called it quits. Beautiful day on the water and exciting to get my first decent sized shark from the sand this summer.

Sorry I was long winded. Had no one else to tell my story to.... Lol


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome write and pics! You just got me more excited about my trip this weekend. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

That's why we are here. We live vicariously through y'all that play hooky, when we are stuck in the office. Nice story and great fish. Keep em coming. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice fish man, glad someone got a shark on the sand!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Great story. Nice catches! Glad to see you persevered and it paid off!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice job! I'm jealous.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Great!!!*

Sounds like you have a start to a fishing trip like I normally have??? It ended great though!!! Great pics and report!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great post..story and pix... Keep 'em coming...:cheers:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Good report and nice pics!!thanks for sharing


----------



## CoachSalty (May 27, 2013)

Like seeing those toothy grins. Thx for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet chatches!!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry about your gear giving out on you. Great Job on those fish. Nice Shark I enjoyed your report and photo's. keep the report coming.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Way to hang tuff! There's more than one way to skin a cat! Nice report.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------

